# Shiny shell



## Mary Ellen (Jun 13, 2011)

*I wanted to know if any of you do something extra to make your tortoise's shell shine, which also seems to bring out their natural color. I've noticed some tortoises have shiny shells while others, which are the same kind, will have dull shells. I'll be interested in reading your replies. Thanks!*


----------



## ascott (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Mary! We have Ca Desert Tortoise....and since they live outside full time for spring and summer start of fall....they are always dusty...so when I run the hose to water their space and fill their big water flats I water them too (like 4 to 5 times per week) and that is when I have the opportunity to see their beautiful shell coloration...that is truly my moment to blunt em out


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with above comment. A lot of members will clean all the dirt and or mud off of there torts and the water brings out there natural color's. So if you see a "shiny" tort it's probably because the owner just cleaned or sprayed it with water..


----------



## ascott (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL...ok so in my last reply in my last sentence the word "bling" should be in place for word "blunt"....using my stupid smart phone again...it tries to correct words for me and might I add it does not do a great job


----------



## drift2sea (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello Mary Ellen.I just started using a product a little while ago called VitaShell.Its made by a company called Tetra Fauna,says can be used on tortoise or turtle.It helped make my torts shell look a lot better.I got her she was dirty and had food and waste caked on her,with scratches.Long story.It helped bring the shine and color back to her.The dirt was really ground in there and caused scuff marks on a lot.Now the question is do you have an indoor pet with its own area or an outdoor with a pen?Reason being in my opinion it might be a little more effort to keep up with your torts shell if iits outside.Looks like they got more to get in to out there .When i put mine out there she gets a little dusty and the VitaShell can cause dirt and dust to stick a little bit.Not much though it wipes off real easy.I dont use that much during applications.A very light coat just enough to get it done.Its almost the same thing as waxing your car.Use too much you get layers of build up to show and can be scratched off from what some say.I use a soft tooth brush to clean My Redfoot during morning soakings in warm water.So i kind of strip off the old coat before i put a new one on.I also use very minimal amounts,a little goes a long way.So ive never had this problem.It goes on real easy and has safe ingredients in it.It also is a skin moisturizer,it worked real well for mine.Im not saying this stuff with preform healing miracles but is does a real good job at making a shell bling.You can see in my pics for yourself.My tort is kept in a 40 gallon tank.Im using cyprus chips for substrate so it keeps her clean.I get real wierd about her getting dirty even though ill clean her up and she will find that hidden puddle of mud i found out today and go play in it lol.Tom is doing on some reserch on this product go up to the top right hand search on the forum and type in VitaShell it should be in there.There is also new posts on it.From even what i read on his post you can see it has some good results.You can get it at Petco or Petsmart.


----------

